# 3D glasses in Freddy's Dead



## JoeLimon (Oct 2, 2018)

A lot of younger horror fans don't understand the idea behind why at the end of Freddy's Dead, Maggie is advised to put 3D glasses on. This video explains it all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Interesting to note - the roots of 3D filming date back to the late 1800s/early 1900s. It’s a pretty cool effect.


----------

